# what prop on a 30 hp honda???



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I am putting a 96 honda 30 4stroke on the new SUV17. Does anyone have a recommendation? Looking to maximize speed and hole shot. Right now the motor has a factory prop on it. Thx


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I can't say for sure but the OEM Honda props of today are outsourced Solas props. I would suggest hanging the motor. Run it for a while. Tach it and run performance tests. Record every 500 RPM from idle (about 950 rpm I believe) to WOT do this in two directions then average them to cancel wind, current. Record exact dia and pitch of prop. Then come back with the data. 

Till it's on the skiff and running, right now you would only be guessing. Which would be a fruitless and an expensive "prop"osition...  

Capt. Jan


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Good call. Will do.


----------

